# Letsss Goo



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

Lets Go Spurs! You Know What To Do Right Now And You Have To Get It Done! This Is Your Year To Shine. Dont Let The Pistons Take This Away From You!you Guys Had A Fantastic Year And Its Not Gonna Be Ended By One Game 7! Lets Go Spurs!!


Show Your Love For The Spurs Here!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we apricate your support and let me just say that we are better then them and we should act like it, play like it and win like it
!GOOOOOOOOO SPURS GOOOOOOOOOOO!
Win gm 7


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is it. We either win it all or don't win anything. Pretty straight forward don't you think? Sure, you could say we won 59 games and made it to the NBA Finals if we end up losing, but to me it's championship or bust. They either get the job done or they don't.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> Lets Go Spurs! You Know What To Do Right Now And You Have To Get It Done! This Is Your Year To Shine. Dont Let The Pistons Take This Away From You!you Guys Had A Fantastic Year And Its Not Gonna Be Ended By One Game 7! Lets Go Spurs!!
> 
> 
> Show Your Love For The Spurs Here!


Wipe that brown off your nose Newbie. 

Go Pistons!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> Wipe that brown off your nose Newbie.
> 
> Go Pistons!!





We Spurs fans on this site are a peaceful people....until people like you come in here and start running your mouth. Since we beat Denver already, and rather easily, it seems like you should be going for SA because it won't make your team look so bad.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Wipe that brown off your nose Newbie.
> 
> Go Pistons!!


the ironic part is, the other guy was here longer than this noob :laugh:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We Spurs fans on this site are a peaceful people....until people like you come in here and start running your mouth. Since we beat Denver already, and *rather easily*, it seems like you *should be * going for SA because it won't make your team look so bad.


At the first bolded text I shall disagree wholeheartadly until my passing. As for the second, please do not tell me what I should or should not be doing. This is still America "The Land of the Free" and I will do whatever I like. 

I root for Detroit because of former Nugget good guys like Billups (who was unfairly traded away by our former management) and McDyess (whom would wipe the floor with your precious Manu if it hadn't been for his tragic knees.)

So Koko leave me alone. :banghead:

And if you Spur fans were a 'peaceful' bunch then my home would not be in ashes.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> the ironic part is, the other guy was here longer than this noob :laugh:


Timewise of course. I left that door open, but if you turn your ignorant head to the posts you will notice that I run my mouth more than my fellow noob.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> At the first bolded text I shall disagree wholeheartadly until my passing. As for the second, please do not tell me what I should or should not be doing. This is still America "The Land of the Free" and I will do whatever I like.
> 
> I root for Detroit because of former Nugget good guys like Billups (who was unfairly traded away by our former management) and McDyess (whom would wipe the floor with your precious Manu if it hadn't been for his tragic knees.)
> 
> ...




Leave _you_ alone?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Leave _you_ alone?


hahahahaha! Alright I'm done for awhile...

Good luck Thursday.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> Timewise of course. I left that door open, but if you turn your ignorant head to the posts you will notice that I run my mouth more than my fellow noob.


First of all, noob and newb are to different things. He's a newb, and you're both. Second of all, a newb is someone who just started at a site or board or what ever, and you started after him. Therefore you have no right calling him a newb.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

come on now if your not a spurs fan then dont post here go make your pistons support thread


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> come on now if your not a spurs fan then dont post here go make your pistons support thread




Yeah, that's exactly right. We welcome good clean analysis of the game, but not anti-Spurs stuff.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You have the greatest player in the game, you have the home court, you have the team work, you have the talent. Don't let these dirty Pistons beat you, don't let them get in your heads. They can push you, push back, they can whine, ignore them, they can act as cocky as they want and wave their retarded belts around all they want, but don't let any of that get to you. The Spurs are the best team in the league, who are they? I hope that team goes to hell after they lose this series. 

*Go Spurs Go!!*


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

amen!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> You have the greatest player in the game, you have the home court, you have the team work, you have the talent. *Don't let these dirty Pistons beat you*, don't let them get in your heads. They can push you, push back, they can whine, ignore them, they can act as cocky as they want and wave their retarded belts around all they want, but don't let any of that get to you. The Spurs are the best team in the league, who are they? *I hope that team goes to hell after they lose this series. *
> 
> Go Spurs Go!!


We don't really need those comments. But the rest of what you said is very true.


----------

